# 2nd Anniversary ideas?



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Coming up on a second anniversary and the theme is either cotton or china? Is it necessary to stick to the tradition? Last year we did not do the traditional stuff we were working on the house and she wanted a couple of things and I obliged... This year I have no clue... And I am going to get hammered, moms day birthday and anniversary all within one week!

Please help!


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Part 2 of the question:
Can I resort back to the first and do paper or a clock... I'm thinking a nice watch accompanied by a spa gift certificate which is what I was going to get her last year?


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe a small token-type gift and then a loaded Visa gift card? That way she doesn't feel that "cash" was too impersonal, but she can still use the money to get something she'd really like.

A stuffed animal that reminds you both of something you did together, a personal hand written letter or an inexpensive piece of jewelry, along with a gift card would probably be really special??


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know much about the "paper" "cotton" "china" themed anniversary gifts for a given year. We don't celebrate our anniversaries like that. I haven't been one to give a gift based on some arbitary standard that doesn't reflect our interests. Honestly I don't even know what the supposed gifts are for each anniversary although I've heard of it. I wonder if it's a regional thing because not too many people do that here.

If she likes watches and pampering, a watch and spa gift certificate are great. 

A handwritten letter about your first two years of marriage is even better (if I were her). My husband did something similar, but not after two years of marriage. His letter is something I really cherish. 

You could compile some of the best photos (if they're digital) into a simple photobook you can make on any number of online photo places like Shutterfly.com It only takes maybe an hour or less for a photobook. It's very easy to use these sites and they have so many looks to choose from.


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Photo book a great idea... Did it for christmas! I was thinking letter or perhaps a log book/diary type book for documenting our experiences. I would do the past but we could do the future stuff?


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

There is no need to follow the traditional gifts. I like the spa certificate idea.

My husband and I go away for a few days on our anniversary. We laugh at how terrible our wedding was and talk about the vow renewal we will have one day.


----------

